# Hello from a newbie



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Been looking at the forum on and off for a few months now and thought it was about time I joined.

I'm currently in the UK but will be moving to Sharm as soon as I can sell my house/get a job, whichever comes first.

I'm divorced and have been in a relationship with a wonderful Egyptian man for over a year, and I'm really looking forward to being able to be with him permanently under the beautiful (but if a bit hot sometimes) Egytpian sun, it's way too cold for me in Blighty nowadays!

I would welcome any advice you can give me about visas, and if anyone knows of any jobs going I'd also be very grateful.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Widget said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been looking at the forum on and off for a few months now and thought it was about time I joined.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum.
I'm sure you will hear many stories about Egyptian men and European women. My advice would be to be very careful about what you do and how. I'm sure your guy is different but there are many who have fallen foul of a similar situation.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Lanason for your welcome. Lol I've heard loads of stories too, but hopefully I won't be one of the casualties! I already have quite a few friends in Sharm anyway so won't be totally just me and him.

I'm going with an open mind, if it works great, if it doesn't I'll do something else!


----------



## bryndavell (Nov 15, 2010)

Just read your posting. I am in a similar situation to you, having just come back to uk to finalize everything before going back to live with my egyptian husband who i love and miss so so much. Good luck to you I to have read all the bad stories about egyptian men only wanting a vise for uk but there are successful ones to. I am going to start a new life in egypt with my husband in Luxor to start with then Hurghada and I know we will be very happy and have a great loving life together. Be positive if in your heart you know it is right.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Bryndavell, 

Good to hear I'm not the only one! When are you planning on going out?

By way of a ps to my first post, accepted an offer on the house yesterday by a cash buyer, so watch out Sharm, here I come!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Widget said:


> Hi Bryndavell,
> 
> Good to hear I'm not the only one!


Lol, you certainly aren't the _only_ one. 

Nevetheless, welcome to the forum and Welcome in Egypt!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

As someone who knows nothing about Egypt or Egyptian men but as an ex-banker, my advice to any lady is to keep her money in her own separate account and even have an account that the husband does not know about. Unfortunately I have seen many happily married women left with nothing.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for your advise Theresoon, I never had any intention of getting an egyptian account and will be keeping some of my money separate for emergencies. I'd already been advised similarly by a friend who's already out there and happily married.
Thank you though.


----------



## bryndavell (Nov 15, 2010)

*Going out there*

Widget thank you I plan to be out there in the next couple of months! So miss my husband every day and need to be out there with him but have to finish everything in th uk first, just the painful bit at the moment being apart. 
I love everything about egypt the culture is amazing and I feel so safe as a woman. It does help having an egyptian husband who speaks arabic though! The amount of times people said to him how much he wanted to add onto the price for paying for anything as they could see I was european to rip me off was unbelievable until he told them I was his wife and muslim then I got the locals price. I am trying to learn arabic myself now which is hard but have a new start in my life to look forward to.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

bryndavell said:


> Widget thank you I plan to be out there in the next couple of months! So miss my husband every day and need to be out there with him but have to finish everything in th uk first, just the painful bit at the moment being apart.
> *I love everything about egypt* the culture is amazing and *I feel so safe as a woman*. It does help having an egyptian husband who speaks arabic though! The amount of times people said to him how much he wanted to add onto the price for paying for anything as they could see I was european to rip me off was unbelievable until he told them I was his wife and *muslim then I got the locals price*. I am trying to learn arabic myself now which is hard but have a new start in my life to look forward to.


You do sound like a very, very smart person......


----------

